# Wip - your opinion



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello I started doing this portrait.
I have some problems with the line nose-mouth.
Can you help?
thank you
Hello

Lucy


I enclose also original photo


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

It's obvious that you have talent but are missing techniques. You are shading too heavily before determining the shape and size as well as the degree of shading. If you measured and lightly drew the shapes and then carefully built-up the shading your picture would be more accurate.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I agree with Just here, this is one place where "baby steps" are most important. You can always add more tone, it is more difficult to take tone out. With a little patience this will be a great piece!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Susan and Just for your comments. 
At first I proceed always with a light and gradually darken.

Attached the second step

Lucy


----------

